# Beaters



## Callisto in NC (Dec 8, 2007)

I am having troubles with flat cookies and some of what I read says that adding too much air will make a cookie go flat.  The beaters on my mixer are wirey. My old mixer used to look like this.  My new ones look like four wires from a wisk.  Could this be part of the problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2007)

Are you using butter in your cookies?  Butter can cause flat cookies.  Consider thoroughly chilling the dough and keeping it chilled until you put it onto the cookie sheets.  You can also chill the cookie sheets between batches.

This makes a big difference because butter melts at a low temperature so the dough spreads before it can set its shape.  Chilling the dough helps counteract the early melting.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I am having troubles with flat cookies and some of what I read says that adding too much air will make a cookie go flat. The beaters on my mixer are wirey. My old mixer used to look like this. My new ones look like four wires from a wisk. Could this be part of the problem.


Whisks add air like for meringues and whipped cream or cakes.Try mixing the old fashiond way by hand.Or go get a cheap mixer like your old mixer usually about $15.00 at walmart


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 8, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Are you using butter in your cookies? Butter can cause flat cookies. Consider thoroughly chilling the dough and keeping it chilled until you put it onto the cookie sheets. You can also chill the cookie sheets between batches.
> 
> This makes a big difference because butter melts at a low temperature so the dough spreads before it can set its shape. Chilling the dough helps counteract the early melting.


 
I, we, actually the DW was having this problem.... this solved it.


Enjoy!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't use butter, just margarine and shortening.  I tried the cooling and it helped a little.  I also picked up a $6 hand mixer at Walmart to see if that helps too.  

Unfortunately I can't mix by hand, bilateral carpal tunnel that's really acting up lately and there's no way I could cream shortening and sugar by hand.  It's hard enough just to mix in chocolate chips.  Hopefully the combination will work.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I don't use butter, just margarine and shortening. I tried the cooling and it helped a little. I also picked up a $6 hand mixer at Walmart to see if that helps too.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't mix by hand, bilateral carpal tunnel that's really acting up lately and there's no way I could cream shortening and sugar by hand. It's hard enough just to mix in chocolate chips. Hopefully the combination will work.


I also have terrible Carpel Tunnel lately I need need to wear braces on both wrists to sleep if I dont I wake at night with terrible pain in my hand/hands depending how hard Ive been on them.Not only that I have Planter Fasciitis in both feet but the RX Crocs have fixed that or so it seems.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 9, 2007)

Do not use margerine it is total FAT of the wrong kind for your body.. Every cookie cook book I own calles for BUTTER make sure the dough is chilled before you bake


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy M., what would you substitute for the butter?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 9, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Do not use margerine it is total FAT of the wrong kind for your body.. Every cookie cook book I own calles for BUTTER make sure the dough is chilled before you bake


I've used Impreial margarine for 37 years since the first time I ever made this recipe.  I'm not about to change now because that's obviously not the problem or it would have been the problem 37 years ago.  Any cookie recipe sans butter cookies I've ever tried to use butter with has been horrid.  And margarine is cholesterol free where as butter has cholesterol.  But that's a discussion for another time.    

So far, chilling hasn't helped, adding more flour hasn't helped, not using the ice cream looking scoop helped a little but they are still flat and chewy.  I want fluffy and more cake like.  I've actually switched to the breads because this is frustrating the heck out of me.  On the good side, the pumpkin raisin bread was great and reconstituting the raisins in grape juice was awesome.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2007)

lyndalou said:


> Andy M., what would you substitute for the butter?


 

I wouldn't substitute for the butter.  Chilling the dough and keeping it chilled will prevent the flat cookies.  

If you feel you must use something other than butter, try butter flavored shortening.


----------

